# Crockpot No Fuss Potato Soup..Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Sep 22, 2002)

NO FUSS POTATO SOUP 
Exchanges 
Yield: About 3-quarts (8-10 servings)....... Slow Cooker 

6 c. cubed peeled potatoes 
5 c. water 
2 c. chopped onion 
1/2 c. chopped celery 
1/2 c. thinly sliced carrots 
1/4 c. stick margarine 
4 tsp. Wyler’s very low-sodium chicken bouillon granules 
1/4 tsp. pepper 
1 can (12 oz.) fat-free evaporated milk 
3 T. chopped fresh parsley 
Snipped chives 

In a large slow cooker, combine the first 9 ingredients. Cover and cook on high for 7 hours or until the vegetables are tender. Add milk and parsley; mix well. Cover and cook 30-60 minutes longer or until heated through. Garnish with chives if desired. 

Nutritional Analysis: One 1-cup serving equals: 190 calories…619 mg sodium…6 mg cholesterol…26 gm carbohydrate…5 gm protein…5.8 gm fat ++++ Exchanges: 1-1/2 starch…1 fat…1 vegetable


----------

